# O-Scale storage boxes



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just picked up 3 of these, they work great for O guage engines and cars

Joe










this is the best image I could get 

Super Monster Storage Box - 5000 Count 


Holds approximately 5000 standard-size
(2-1/2" x 3-1/2") trading cards 
Two-piece design (base and lid) 
Made from white corrugated cardboard 
Contains five rows, each with these approximate inside (usable) dimensions:
17-1/2" long x 2-7/8" wide x 3-3/4" tall 
Approximate outside dimensions:
19-1/8" long x 16-3/8" wide x 4" tall


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A Super!

Mine has three.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet - where would one get boxes like these?

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmm, gonna havta figure out an HO substitute. I was gonna go to the post office and get a few 2 day express boxes because they look perfect to go over my Lionel HO Veranda and challenger boxes.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you do a search, this has been discussed before. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5810&highlight=storage

Here's the site I use, they have all sizes. Bags Unlimited

I got 100 of these.


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got mine on Amazon.com they were around 11 dollars each

joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Seems a little steep, try half that price.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

No affiliation - blah blah blah

http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products...rtby1-default_sorting-asc-default_sorting.htm

These guys have them for about $3.50 apiece, less when you buy in quantity.

I'm bookmarking the page.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like it, even cheaper prices!


----------

